# blue tigered flight?



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi gang, anyone care to guess at what makeup this flight is? he looks like he has both blue and black colored feathers. I would like to raise some blue tiger grizzled youngsters, but need to know what is in this flight. thanks for any and all help.....bruce


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Hmm. An older post but I was just looking at this. The bird appears not to be black but probably blue t-pattern (does the tail look like a normal blue with a bar). Probably T-pattern with grizzle. Sharp looking bird. I have never owned flights but always admire them.


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

thanks woodnative, and yes he does have the standard blue tail, and I am guessing, but maybe classic grizzle, rather than tiger grizzle? is this coloring what you would call blue almond?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Not blue almond. Blue almond is almond on blue and I doubt that almond is even in flights. Yes blue t-pattern grizzle, perhaps with some bronze(?). will give that tortoiseshell look


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Blue black, grizzle not Almond


----------

